
China's Deep learning AI framework to compete with TensorFlow and Pytorch - echan00
https://www.scmp.com/tech/start-ups/article/3077023/megvii-makes-deep-learning-ai-framework-open-source-china-moves
======
echan00
I wouldn't be surprised if the guts of this "China developed" framework is
actually just tensorflow or pytorch.

